# need recommendation for floorboard mounting holster



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

I've seen photos of them, so I know they exist. It's a holster/mount system that bolts into the floorboard and sits between seat and center console. Anyone use one?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmm, I've never seen one pictured or advertised here or anywhere else on the webs. The legality of it in many states comes to question so I'm not sure the ones you have seen came from companies, per se, probably regular holsters someone jerry rigged to make work in such a fashion. Could be wrong, I'll be waiting for others replies see what they say.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

there are console mounted lock boxes that have the pistol mounted on the lid, when you unlock it, the lid springs up and the pistol is in position to be removed quickly


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

Found one that is of the concept I'm thinking...looking for more, still:
Fobus Universal Mount For Vehicle & Home UVM FREE S&H UVM. Fobus Holster Accessories.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

jediwebdude said:


> Found one that is of the concept I'm thinking...looking for more, still:
> Fobus Universal Mount For Vehicle & Home UVM FREE S&H UVM. Fobus Holster Accessories.


i suggest that you do some research and make sure that holster carry in your vehicle is legal in your location, your state, with or without permit, loaded unloaded, school zone etc etc etc


----------

